# IronMag Research Chem "Clen" log!



## Jn12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

Received my 60ml bottle of clen from ironmagresearch yesterday and dosed it at 60mcg to my lab rat. Needless to say he had increased shaking and body temp.  My rat has used 4 different brands before with success. Stay tuned!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Glad to see its up!


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

Haha i know, a few hiccups but all good now!


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

Today was day 2 on clen and dosed 40mcg upon rising and will dose 40mcg mid afternoon. definitely felt increase sweating off 40mcg. good so far


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

This guy is a beast. Haiiiiiii


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you for researching this brother!

I'll be following!


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Thank you for researching this brother!
> 
> I'll be following!



awesome to hear brother, Im a big fan of ironmag in general so loved the opportunity


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

Day 3: dosed 80mcg all at once before i had my rat do his cardio. Noted sides: Increase sweating, slight cramping (1g taurine is taken with breakfast).  This clen is pretty potent. tomorrow ill up it to 100mcg (50mcg 2x)


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 25, 2014)

In!


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

Day 4: Decided to dose it all at once upon rising. dosed 100mcg this morning (seeing how high my rat can go) and sweating and shaking within 30 min. Definitely is changing his physique. Dont get me wrong diet and training/cardio is the most important thing but this is definitely doing its job.


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 27, 2014)

Day 5: 100mcg before cardio. very potent stuff. increased body temp seems to start fading slightly about 6-8hrs later as well as the shakes, going to up it tomorrow to 120 and see what this stuff can do!


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 27, 2014)

Cool! Following!


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

Day 6: dosed at 120mcg about an hour ago. I feel like i need to seperate the doses now because 120 is intense all at once. ill start doing 80/40. so far this is amazing and definitely will be worth the money for future bottles. And I would like to thank everyone following the thread!


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

going to be doing another week of the clen and then breaking for 5 days and then another week after that run it at a high dose


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 28, 2014)

I personally would not exceed 100 mcg's daily. This is not bathtub Clen. Its the real deal brother. 

Glad to hear your research is going well!


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I personally would not exceed 100 mcg's daily. This is not bathtub Clen. Its the real deal brother.
> 
> Glad to hear your research is going well!


Yeah 120mcg has my rat pretty hot and shakey. will probably keep it around that dose for a little while.


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

Day 8: dosed 50mcg morning and will do another 50 this afternoon. My rats side effects are minimized when dose is divided regardless of the long half life. fat burning properties are on point.


----------



## Jn12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

Day 11: dosed 60mcg this morning and will dose 60mcg in 8 hours. did this dose yesterday and was still tolerable with minimal stimulants (for my rat). fat burning properties are on point with this product. i have zero complaints thus far


----------



## Jn12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

while my research subject is burning fat off clen it looks like i am getting conditioned as well


----------



## muscleicon (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice JN!

_*Icon*_


----------



## Jn12345 (Jul 7, 2014)

muscleicon said:


> Nice JN!
> 
> _*Icon*_


thanks brother!


----------



## Jn12345 (Jul 7, 2014)

Day 15: Research subject down another 2lbs of fat/water. dosed 140mcg this morning and hit just as hard as the first dose. incredible product.


----------



## nsp (Jul 7, 2014)

I like the 50mcg AM/PM personally too.


----------



## CHEZ (Jul 22, 2014)

you are fuckin ripped homie!!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 22, 2014)

Kicked ass on stage!


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 22, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> you are fuckin ripped homie!!


Yup, diced up!


----------



## SheriV (Aug 6, 2014)

Jn12345 said:


> while my research subject is burning fat off clen it looks like i am getting conditioned as well





wow, nice..how did I miss this??!! have I been sleeping?


----------

